# SCMR fundraiser for 15 puppymill rescues



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Remember the transport that we had last weekend for some of the puppymill breeder dogs SCMR rescued from MO? 


We are now having a fundraiser for the extensive expenses that were incurred to get them ready for adoption.


We have started a chipin http://scmr.chipin.com/15-maltese-rescued, we did not set a goal, as we are thrilled for any donation made. Two of the males had undescended testicles, and one of the dogs had several deep difficult to repair fistulas, as well as the usual for spay/neutering, dentals, and vaccines. 
And thank goodness, SCMR has a groomer that is willing to help for that cost.


Please consider a tax-deductible donation, and share the link so that others may join our cause.


Below are the before and after pictures that represent some of the freed furbabies. The last one is a picture of some of the actual chains that were around their necks, as told about in the chipin. It was very scary having to use wire cutters to get them off from around their necks! Sure don't know what is wrong with some people!


























Thanks so very much.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

When will these babies be up for adoption? They are so precious!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I chipped in
:smcry: Heartbreaking to think of what they lived in and went through. The old pictures speak volumes...as do the new ones. What amazing transformations.Thank you so much at SCMR for rescuing these poor babies and starting their lives for them. :chili:Where are most of them now if someone's interested in adopting?


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I chipped in as well.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks all, we are so very pleased with their transformation! 

Susan, they are in many different foster homes, DE, NC, TN, NY and of course some have been adopted. Don't know if that is close enough for anyone interested?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Chipping in too! This is just the beginning of my lifelong repentanance for getting Bella from a pet store. I have learned SO much (many of it from my SM friends/family). Mills are such a tragedy and it must be stopped immediately.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I have chipped in as well, but wanted to add that I posted this link to my Facebook page and hope to get many donations via this way! Maybe we should all do this if we have Facebook accounts!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm going to chip in as well....if anyone works for a company that matches your donation, remember to do that as well.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

can't say how much we appreicate the donations, we have spent many thousands of dollars to get these precious babies ready for adoption, has really depleated our account (just like many other rescues). But rest assured with NO regrets! At least these won't be used for strickly breeding and how much money they can earn for the owners.....it is horifying what they have to go thru...........


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I just added my donation.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cross posted in FB too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I will be making a donation early next week. The chains are discusting -- and the numbers speak for themself. These sweet little souls were just NUMBERS to these horrible people.:exploding::exploding:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Debi
I donated to these babies too. Thank you for all you do. This is just heart breaking. I am so discouraged, with the amount of mills/bybs in this country.I feel so hopeless. :angry: Can we ever make a dent in them or stop them with new laws. 
Kandis:smcry:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Debi,
When you found them, were they abandoned? If not, are the people prosecuted in any way? Is the mill shut down?

Oh, I have accepted that we will prob never stop all the BYB's. People will not stop buying from them. They want a pup fast and less expensive. I have seen them over breeding, selling them in the paper, word of mouth. Or like a person told me, "if I don't buy it, who will". Even Vet's look the other way. I know, I'm preaching to the choir. Thanks for listening.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I will be making a donation early next week. The chains are discusting -- and the numbers speak for themself. These sweet little souls were just NUMBERS to these horrible people.:exploding::exploding:


 
Yes Lynn, just numbers, and $$$$$ that is all it is for these beautiful souls!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

SammieMom said:


> Debi,
> When you found them, were they abandoned? If not, are the people prosecuted in any way? Is the mill shut down?
> 
> Oh, I have accepted that we will prob never stop all the BYB's. People will not stop buying from them. They want a pup fast and less expensive. I have seen them over breeding, selling them in the paper, word of mouth. Or like a person told me, "if I don't buy it, who will". Even Vet's look the other way. I know, I'm preaching to the choir. Thanks for listening.


 
SCMR was contacted about them, and it is my understanding they were forced to surrender (reduce) either by seizing or put into rescue. So SCMR took them in. We didn't want to see them go to animal control. We've seen how some are so terrified that they are labled aggressive, when we all know they "just want a hug"......


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

SammieMom said:


> Debi
> I donated to these babies too. Thank you for all you do. This is just heart breaking. I am so discouraged, with the amount of mills/bybs in this country.I feel so hopeless. :angry: Can we ever make a dent in them or stop them with new laws.
> Kandis:smcry:


 
It is heartbreaking for sure, what we can do is keep getting the word out, encouraging people to not buy from pet stores, craigslist, etc....that anyone out to get money they way they do is "breeding for greed"! Education is so important, that is the key, talk it up to anyone who will listen, one day at a time.....

I recently got a message on my phone from a man that returned my call (he got the number wrong), that yes he had Himalayan Kittens, for up to $700???? Really???? for what reason would an animal cost that much......?? GREED!!!!

We have $722.50 for the chip in, and our e-newsletter that went out has generated donations as well!

THANK YOU ALL!!!!!:aktion033:

Thank you!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

carley said:


> SCMR was contacted about them, and it is my understanding they were forced to surrender (reduce) either by seizing or put into rescue. So SCMR took them in. We didn't want to see them go to animal control. We've seen how some are so terrified that they are labled aggressive, when we all know they "just want a hug"......


Good to know people report them. poor things. :crying:I will stay close to you and donate as often as I can!!!!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Debi,
I was wondering how these little ones are doing today?


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

SammieMom said:


> Hi Debi,
> I was wondering how these little ones are doing today?


 
They are all doing really well, except for one fella, Tony, he is very tramatized, and is showing fear aggression, but he has a wonderful foster mom, that is working with him.

Check out the beds that Boo and Tuppence now have, when all they had just a few short weeks ago was a cage and a chain around thier necks!







If I am not mistaken the foster mom makes them! She used photoshop to help jazz up the picture!

Thanks so much for asking!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

carley said:


> They are all doing really well, except for one fella, Tony, he is very tramatized, and is showing fear aggression, but he has a wonderful foster mom, that is working with him.
> 
> Check out the beds that Boo and Tuppence now have, when all they had just a few short weeks ago was a cage and a chain around thier necks!
> 
> ...


You made my night Debi. :wub::wub: After reading the 263 rescue thread. Those beds are so cute. I want one for Sammie. Ignore me, I want (_want_ can't afford now) everything for Sammie. :HistericalSmiley: This warms my heart to see that picture of them. :aktion033: I hope to foster someday in Florida. I'm checking into what it's all about now. Not sure yet, but I will find a way to contribute to the Maltese rescue system. 

Keep up the good work, and THANK YOU!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I wish I could enlarge the photo, but I can't. They must be in shock, poor things. Prob so scared and don't what will happen next. How long does it take one to settle in?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just donated too. The poor little babies. It was really shocking and sad to see the numbers on those tags. It's good to see them in their own comfortable beds.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I just chipped in for these sweet angels!! I have hope that Tony will turn around with a little love and security. Thank you for saving these precious babies.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I read some of the past adoptions on your site. How sweet they all are. People and fluffs.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks all, the donations are very much appreciated!

Kandis, what picture are you trying to enlarge, could I email you direct? 
and for the adjusting, belive it or not, there are some that one would never know what horrors they had just come out of! They are ready to become a beloved family member, and are giving kisses, it's just amazing!

There are some that take a bit longer, they want to trust, but just aren't sure, could be several months, but they do eventually come around.

Then we do have the few that will never learn to totally trust, they will remail aloof, wanting to join in but just can't. That is the way my darling Carley is. I have had her for 6 years, she was 8 when I got her. She is a puppymill survivor from MO. Who knows, she may have come from this very same place and could be the mom to some of the new rescues. But to this day, she won't let me just pick her up, she usually wants to sleep in her safe area, she will wag her tail at me, watch me in the kitchen while fixing her food, will bark at me when I get home from being away. But the total trust just is not there, but that is okay, I love her to bits, and don't regret one single moment. I adopted her to be company for Benji, but that just never happened, oh well, she is still perfect in my eyes.

Thanks again for all the support and donations!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for sharing debi. It's puts a face on them for me. I bet Carley is still company " in the dog world" to benji, just being there as they say. 
I could not enlarge the new beds photo u added to your post. 
hugs to all the babies and you!
Kandis.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I see the ChipIn is at $847.50. So glad that people are donating. :chili::chili:


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

yes, the chip in is doing well, we also have folks that are donating thru the e-newsletter that we sent out. It was the same info as is on the chipin, but reaches even more folks!

Yes, Carley is s wonderful little girl, I know she knows that she is loved and we lover her back even more!

Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers, today she is going in to have blood work, we are trying to find out why her belly is bloated. An ultra-sound and x-rays have not show anything. It may be pancreatitis, so hopefully the blood test will show something. I do not feed any of mine the treats that are made in China, so I know it's not that, unless someone gave her something that I don't know about.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Debi,
I was wondering how Carley's BT came out. Hoping all is ok with her and you.:heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debi - I just saw your post about Carley. I hope she'll be okay. Please let us know what the tests show. :grouphug:


----------

